# Q: How many of you suffer IBS + Tinnitus?



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Just a question







It seems that IBS sufferers have a disfunction in the brain (see ERIC papers and PET scan).I'm questionning if my Tinnitus is ALSO linked to my IBS via that brain disfunction.----- Bye


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2001)

Yes I to have tinitus..and it started when IBS started..right before a bigger then normal IBS flare up the tinnitus gets REAL bad..this is now how I KNOW things are going to be worse for a few days in the bowel department. I also am more apt to get a migraine sometimes I get the auras and no headache. ubreal huh? now my face even gets numb with the IBS.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2001)

Yes I to have tinitus..and it started when IBS started..right before a bigger then normal IBS flare up the tinnitus gets REAL bad..this is now how I KNOW things are going to be worse for a few days in the bowel department. I also am more apt to get a migraine sometimes I get the auras and no headache. ubreal huh? now my face even gets numb with the IBS.


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

I have it too, but I also have Arnold-Chiari Malformation and the docs say my tinnitus is from that. Who knows.


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

I have it too, but I also have Arnold-Chiari Malformation and the docs say my tinnitus is from that. Who knows.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I also have tinnitus but it's not continuous. I read somewhere that it can be caused by vitamin dificiencies. I seem to get it when I'm tired so I'm wondering if it's the B vitamins? Jen~ what is Arnold-Chiari Malformation?


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I also have tinnitus but it's not continuous. I read somewhere that it can be caused by vitamin dificiencies. I seem to get it when I'm tired so I'm wondering if it's the B vitamins? Jen~ what is Arnold-Chiari Malformation?


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

I've had tinnitus for ages. It's caused by the flattening of the hairs in your ears isn't it? It's not a brain problem, it's an inner ear problem.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

I've had tinnitus for ages. It's caused by the flattening of the hairs in your ears isn't it? It's not a brain problem, it's an inner ear problem.


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 1999)

Personally, I only suffer very mild tinnitus occasionally - usually when I'm very aware of how I'm feeling. Because of this I have wondered if it was IBS related.However, some time ago I heard about new treatment for tinnitus, based on the premise that the sufferer was hyper-aware of noise sensations that non sufferers would not detect. Treatment was somehow reducing apparent awareness of the background 'noise'. I don't recall details but at the time recognised similarities with IBS. (And I suppose highly sensitive hearing is part of an aroused nervous system).


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 1999)

Personally, I only suffer very mild tinnitus occasionally - usually when I'm very aware of how I'm feeling. Because of this I have wondered if it was IBS related.However, some time ago I heard about new treatment for tinnitus, based on the premise that the sufferer was hyper-aware of noise sensations that non sufferers would not detect. Treatment was somehow reducing apparent awareness of the background 'noise'. I don't recall details but at the time recognised similarities with IBS. (And I suppose highly sensitive hearing is part of an aroused nervous system).


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Hi wanderingstarYou'r wrong. No one knows it's coming from(brain and/or ear). For sure, some peoples have it in the brain since some have their ear nerve severed and still have tinnitus.Mine came after about 3 to 4 years i have been diag with IBS -------bye


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Hi wanderingstarYou'r wrong. No one knows it's coming from(brain and/or ear). For sure, some peoples have it in the brain since some have their ear nerve severed and still have tinnitus.Mine came after about 3 to 4 years i have been diag with IBS -------bye


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 22, 2001)

I must be a veteran tinnitus sufferer. Had it in various forms since early childhood.And, it's not possible to know if the sound is from the ear or brain, but my ENT specialist says it's from the brain resulting from some injury or interference to the cochlea or auditory nerve.In my case I've had infections in the middle and inner ear over many years.I've had reconstructive surgery to both ears involving the drum and mastoid bone.The tinnitus improved for some years but flared again this year after a middle ear infection.I've always been told by specialists to plug the ears against water entry while showering. While I haven't always done it properly I sure as hell end up with trouble with only the smallest amount of water entering. (The water carries bacteria or fungus spores, especially swimming pool water) The best way to plug the ears during showering is with a ball of cotton saturated in petroleum jelly. It's messy and a bother, but the infections and tinnitus are no fun.I don't bother swimming in pools, creeks or the sea anymore.Before someone tells me about ear plugs, I've tried them all and never found a truly waterproof one yet. My tinnitus sounds like a thousand crickets or cicadas on a hot day. It varies sometimes to a single sound like an electronic tone.It often interferes with my hearing and I get nervous and confused in noisy public places.Love the peace and quiet at home. I also have alternating D & C type IBS but have never thought about a connection.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 22, 2001)

I must be a veteran tinnitus sufferer. Had it in various forms since early childhood.And, it's not possible to know if the sound is from the ear or brain, but my ENT specialist says it's from the brain resulting from some injury or interference to the cochlea or auditory nerve.In my case I've had infections in the middle and inner ear over many years.I've had reconstructive surgery to both ears involving the drum and mastoid bone.The tinnitus improved for some years but flared again this year after a middle ear infection.I've always been told by specialists to plug the ears against water entry while showering. While I haven't always done it properly I sure as hell end up with trouble with only the smallest amount of water entering. (The water carries bacteria or fungus spores, especially swimming pool water) The best way to plug the ears during showering is with a ball of cotton saturated in petroleum jelly. It's messy and a bother, but the infections and tinnitus are no fun.I don't bother swimming in pools, creeks or the sea anymore.Before someone tells me about ear plugs, I've tried them all and never found a truly waterproof one yet. My tinnitus sounds like a thousand crickets or cicadas on a hot day. It varies sometimes to a single sound like an electronic tone.It often interferes with my hearing and I get nervous and confused in noisy public places.Love the peace and quiet at home. I also have alternating D & C type IBS but have never thought about a connection.


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Hi RedclawMine is high frequency white noise above 8 khz approximately.Note: White noise is a sound that have all kind of frequency sound in it. We are hearing about from 60Hz to 20000Hz if you'r VERY young. I'm 49 ..so i'm loosing a lot in the high frequency spectrum above 15000Hz + I have tinnitus in both ears, mainly in the right one.Sometime tinnitus goes crazy when there are variations in the tone instead of being the same type all the time.Very frustrating when i'm going to bed.I can ear it sometime even when looking at the TVAnyway, just wanted to know any connection between IBS and Tinnitus. Seems not. Not a lot of responses. So i stop there.----- Bye


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Hi RedclawMine is high frequency white noise above 8 khz approximately.Note: White noise is a sound that have all kind of frequency sound in it. We are hearing about from 60Hz to 20000Hz if you'r VERY young. I'm 49 ..so i'm loosing a lot in the high frequency spectrum above 15000Hz + I have tinnitus in both ears, mainly in the right one.Sometime tinnitus goes crazy when there are variations in the tone instead of being the same type all the time.Very frustrating when i'm going to bed.I can ear it sometime even when looking at the TVAnyway, just wanted to know any connection between IBS and Tinnitus. Seems not. Not a lot of responses. So i stop there.----- Bye


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Bernard: Have you been checked by a neurologist and an audiologist recently? High frequency hearing loss and tinnitus can be signs of something that should really be checked out.Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Bernard: Have you been checked by a neurologist and an audiologist recently? High frequency hearing loss and tinnitus can be signs of something that should really be checked out.Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Sorry lilymaidWasn't there for long time.I have that stuff (Tinnitus) since about 1987. There was no change in frequency spectrum. Just the intensity had increased since 1987 twice. I had been checked (scanner) at the very beginning but nothing serious since (they sometime just look at the loss when i complain and they say that's normal for my age). You know that, ... if they (Doc) don't find anything AND you have it for long AND you'r not dead yet THEN they will not check an other time for the same stuff. They call the stuff as BENIGN .... as IBS is BENIGN (in their point of view) since you'r not dying AND you can still function.-------- Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Sorry lilymaidWasn't there for long time.I have that stuff (Tinnitus) since about 1987. There was no change in frequency spectrum. Just the intensity had increased since 1987 twice. I had been checked (scanner) at the very beginning but nothing serious since (they sometime just look at the loss when i complain and they say that's normal for my age). You know that, ... if they (Doc) don't find anything AND you have it for long AND you'r not dead yet THEN they will not check an other time for the same stuff. They call the stuff as BENIGN .... as IBS is BENIGN (in their point of view) since you'r not dying AND you can still function.-------- Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Rhetana (May 14, 2000)

Can one of you clear up something for me? Define tinnitus for me. I hear a ringing in my ears all the time but it doesn't bother me most days. I've had it since I was little. I thought it was normal. I get other tinnitus where I can hear it and it bothers me, but what I'm talking about is the "sound of silence" as it were...it rings too.


----------



## Rhetana (May 14, 2000)

Can one of you clear up something for me? Define tinnitus for me. I hear a ringing in my ears all the time but it doesn't bother me most days. I've had it since I was little. I thought it was normal. I get other tinnitus where I can hear it and it bothers me, but what I'm talking about is the "sound of silence" as it were...it rings too.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 22, 2001)

LeshaT,You asked about Tinnitus on The Meeting Place forum. This is the thread where it was discussed in November 01.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 22, 2001)

LeshaT,You asked about Tinnitus on The Meeting Place forum. This is the thread where it was discussed in November 01.


----------

